# Straightening an Impeller?



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

Not too concerned about the tips, since those can be cut off and replaced. 

I can't get the base as flat as I would like since its off at a couple of the gussets.

Any tips or suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

pics


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Heat it and beat it....or find a suitable replacement. Balance is important when high rpms are involved. MH


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree that pictures would be good here.

If it's a flat back plate it may have assumed a wave as each blade gusset has leaned into the plate and you will do more harm than good messing with this. The metal is stretched and it's not going back. Distortion equal 4 3-4 back plane thickness is probably of no concern.

If you heat it I'm concerned that you could anneal (soften) it by relaxing any manufacturing stresses and leave it more vulnerable.

If you do any re-tipping, random welding or other add/subtract of metal try to do so in a reasonably balanced manner. It's a snowblower impeller probably spinning at around 1000 rpm not a nuclear collider.

Pete


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

I will try and get a couple pics later today. It's a 14" and has the two, I assume stiffening, pieces welded on the back. Its not crazy off probably less than a 1/4 in the worst spot. Just annoys me that its something I thought would be more fixable.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

MPCOA said:


> I will try and get a couple pics later today. It's a 14" and has the two, I assume stiffening, pieces welded on the back. Its not crazy off probably less than a 1/4 in the worst spot. Just annoys me that its something I thought would be more fixable.


The stiffeners may actually be scrapers to disrupt the snow behind the impeller to reduce packing, resistance and freeze ups.


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

Here is a pic of each side of the worst parts, now I wish I had maybe taken a shot of the back to get confirmation from the Gilson guru


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy cow! must have found a big rock hidden in the snow!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm probably like you in that having things "not right" drives me nuts. But in this case, I'd seriously consider leaving it alone, unless you're having a problem like the blade tips hitting the auger.

The best idea I can think of for straightening it would be to get a strong piece of metal rod, like 1" or larger steel. Set the impeller on a solid flat surface, put the rod on a high spot, and have at it with a sledgehammer. If you have access to a hydraulic press, instead of hammering you could try to press it flat.

But you're probably not going to be able to apply force at exactly the right location to make it perfectly flat. You may have to settle for it being bent a bit less and differently, vs. not at all.


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

GtWtNorth said:


> Holy cow! must have found a big rock hidden in the snow!


It's found many, but this one pulled it forward off the key and lost one of the set screws. 

This machine used to be the Air Force's before the guy I got it off of, and that guy didn't look to do much more than put a newer engine on it because it didn't look to have much maintenance. 
Unfortunately my driveway doesn't help me keep from beating it up much. Next run will have the scrapper adjusted better and I am going to look into getting someone to make bigger skids I think.


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

The back of the impeller


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Ah yes I know that part well....

The distortion you are showing is no big deal. The bars on the back are snow wipers, not balance weights or anything like that.

Yea, it tangled with some big rocks or got a piece of wood up the center. I suggest...
1) Order a set of new tips, you'll find illustrated instruction in the listing.
2) Zing the tips off flush to the tops of the gussets
3) With the tips out of the way you can try to tinker some distortion away if you like
4) Clamp & grind the tips to the impeller
5) Put it back together with a new impeller bearing unless yours happens to be fresh.

Pete


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

Probably be hitting you up for tips and a hypro key. Was tempted to try and get one of the maintenance huys at work to do tips but probably not worth the effort and or beer when yours aren't expensive. Still might try and straighten because I'm like that.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

MPCOA said:


> Probably be hitting you up for tips and a hypro key. Was tempted to try and get one of the maintenance huys at work to do tips but probably not worth the effort and or beer when yours aren't expensive. Still might try and straighten because I'm like that.


I can tell you from experience that if bent back they won't last. That steel has been fatigued and worked hard. The replacement tips are thicker than stock.

If you want to go the homebrew route you can tinker the tips you have back into shape and form some back side braces that wrap under the originals then weld those in place. It's a compound bend since the tips are under bent and drafted out to the outside diameter.


----------



## MPCOA (Sep 4, 2015)

You make homebrew sound that much less appealing


----------

